# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Termites, Pests, Ants

## baileyboy

Hi All, 
I had the house sprayed 5 years ago for pests & termites. Now the bast@rds are back. Mainly just ants and cockroaches. I lost the number for the guy that I used so just wondering if people have any experience or recommend someone.  
I'm after protection from termites (no evidence of any - fingers crossed), ants (coming in through windows), and cockroaches. 
The house is on stumps approx 500mm off the ground, 3 bedroom post war timber house in Brisbane. 
I have pets and young children so wanting to use someone that uses more environmentally friendly and not so toxic (you know kids put everything in their mouth!) 
Any recommendations? Estimate costs? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Bros

I do mine myself and I use Pidgeons termite control for ants outside I never use anything inside. It lasts about 3 mths so it is not very toxic. As for cockies they fly so I just use baits bought from the shop. You can buy those sticky pads from Bunnings and lay them around but I have not used them.
As for white ants I leave that to the experts. 
I know I haven't answered your question but I just keep at it and beside ants don't eat much and are just a nuisance.

----------


## Marc

I wouldn't recommend a DIY approach for termites, however ants and cockroaches are rather easy to kill. I agree outside treatment and not inside. 
Termites you can get a barrier done or baiting stations. Both are rather expensive. I had quotes from $2000 to $4500 for Termidor barrier and even higher for baiting stations. 
For termites my suggestion is since you house is on stumps, to get a termidor barrier (not biflex) and shop around. Don't get conned into doing the baiting stations for megadollars. 
You can actually make baiting stations yourself with broccoli boxes and soft wood offcuts. Dig a hole for the box, make a lid for it, fill with nice attractive pine and oregon offcuts cover with leaves or sawdust. Termites are attracted by CO2, polystyrene emits CO2 and the holes in the bottom and sides of the box allow the termites to get to the nice offcuts. 
Yes, all those houses on slabs with blocks of polystyrene to make the slab cheaper are a magnet for termites. 
When it is crawling with termites, call the pest control for them to dust it with termidor. They will kill the nest and no more termites. Of course a commercial biting station is more concealed and can be had in paved areas or concrete but if you have a barrier and also bait for them, you will be killing most nest within 100 meters of your house, and that is all you need.

----------


## johnc

For the little black ants we have had two infestations and in both cases got a Rentakil guy in to spray in the roof, pull out power points and spray in there and under the house. First time we vacuumed up three bags of ants inside the house goodness knows how many expired in the roof. For spider or roach build up we just get three cans of those insect bombs and let them off before going away for a weekend, simply set the cans off and close doors and leave.  We have never sprayed or treated the place or termites but do try to make sure there are minimal places for them to make  home. However we prefer to not use pesticides and there is many years between treatments, natural predators and the environment seem to do most of the control work.

----------


## Renopa

If you got 5 yrs out of a one treatment you've done well.

----------

